# How do you organize your grooming tools?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I've slowly been collecting everything I need to groom Babykins at home and it's just a disorganized mess. I'm wondering how everyone stores their equipment.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

I personally have a tote for my tools. You can order from grooming sites, such as Groomers Choice, and find one with a bunch of pockets for all the small bits. Clipper blade and Comb organizers help within a tote as well.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Meekospeeps, funny, I never would have thought of a tote but it would be easy to store and pull out when needed. Which one did you get?


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

I have the Wahl Pawprint Travel Tote, but am saving up for something bigger. Currently in my bag are my clippers, blade and comb organizers, 3 slicker brushes, 4 combs, 3 sets of shears, a rubber curry, dremol, nail clippers, dematters, etc. 
It holds a heck of a lot, but is pretty amazingly full lately...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm wondering if I can find something large enough to also store my forced air dryer - or maybe I should get a separate container for that.

So I'm curious about what you end up with.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Skylar said:


> I'm wondering if I can find something large enough to also store my forced air dryer - or maybe I should get a separate container for that.
> 
> So I'm curious about what you end up with.


There are some that may work for your dryer too, but they're pretty huge and a lot more expensive. They usually have wheels on the base when they're that big, at least, so that may save your back. Plan on spending $100-200 on it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

A plastic bin for the forced dryer is looking more reasonable. But that paw print bag looks like a good possibility. I just realized that maybe the container store might carry bags like this. I think I’ll stop in and see what the choices are. Thanks


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

I have quite a few things in my grooming arsenal, and seemingly getting a new spray/brush/shampoo daily now that we're dealing with this coat change... so I have one of these 7-drawer storage carts for my grooming items: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ISOM918 










Top drawer holds my combs and bands, second holds all the brushes, shampoo and conditioner concentrates are on the bottom, one drawer is dedicated to collars, one is dental and ear care, dremmel, etc... and I also love the top of the cabinet because it lets me stack my clipper blades (it has little divisions perfect for keeping tiny items organized); my clippers are always plugged in and resting on top for quick touch-ups. 

I have this shelf unit right next to the storage cart: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E3V4Y3Q










Here, I keep all the towels, diluted conditioner/shampoos, all of the brushing sprays (there are many!), and whatever else I need within easy reach (treats, for instance). One of the bottom bins holds doggy laundry (my little one wears clothes), and the other bin is where I stick the little trash can when blow drying one of the dogs on the table (otherwise all the hair that's been cut and tossed ends up flying all over the garage, where this entire setup is, by the way). 

I keep my force dryer plugged in and stored in the bottom rack of my grooming table, easy to use it that way and walk around the dog with the hose. 

I also have one of these on the table arm: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078GDGWVV










It's super convenient for easy reach of shears (all four of pairs of my "regular use" ones fit here) and whatever two brushing sprays I happen to be using daily. 

There's also a comfy storage bench to one side of my grooming area that holds my tiny dog's clothing, infrequently used leashes, winter clothing, etc.. and provides a comfortable place to sit when necessary. 

OH... One thing I quickly realized when I set up my grooming area, is that there's never enough light! I have two daylight task lamps there now, one on each side of the grooming table (this on top of excellent daylight lighting already present in the garage). 

I'll see if I can take some pictures, but hope that helps for now.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Low tech here - the table folds up and slides down the side of the bathroom sofa (I have mentioned before that I have a big bathroom!); scissors and bands pack into an old trimmer case, and that lives in one cupboard of an old walnut dresser in the bathroom, along with the clipper and its combs, shampoo, etc. Stuff I use more frequently, like brush, comb and nail clippers, lives in an embroidered bag hanging from a lamp by my chair (or should - those are the things that tend to roam!).


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I have the things I need on a more frequent basis (comb, slicker, brush, scissors, detangling spray) stored in a dollar store lunch pail. Most of the time that sits on the living room side table. The rotary tool, clipper stuff, etc. is stored in a Rubbermaid tote in the spare bedroom. I have a plastic case for the clipper and blades and the rotary tool is still in the box. The rest of the stuff just sits underneath it (I don't have an HV dryer).


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

fjm said:


> Low tech here - the table folds up and slides down the side of the bathroom sofa (I have mentioned before that I have a big bathroom!); scissors and bands pack into an old trimmer case, and that lives in one cupboard of an old walnut dresser in the bathroom, along with the clipper and its combs, shampoo, etc. Stuff I use more frequently, like brush, comb and nail clippers, lives in an embroidered bag hanging from a lamp by my chair (or should - those are the things that tend to roam!).


Not to go off topic, but I would *love* to see pictures of your bathroom, as it sounds like a dream! I picture you living in one of those storybook English Country homes that looks like it stepped out of a fairytale, with beautiful antique furniture in every room. :lashes::love2:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HSNJR0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I got this to put my stuff in, the everyday stuff goes in a small plastic bin


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I keep a set of grooming tools in a tote that I made for that purpose on top of the grooming table in the house. The force dryer and the nail grinder are on the rack under the grooming table.

In the shop I have an aluminum D-Flight tack box and a large, very old, grooming table that I made in the 1970s. I clip and scissor in the shop, never in the house.


----------



## Dancer920 (May 16, 2016)

My first tote I had for grooming tools was a Tool Bag bought at Menards. It worked great for Years. In my shop I used a big metal tool chest with the wonderful sliding drawers, I think it's craftsman or snap on. I just put shelf lining material on the bottom of the drawers to keep the tools from sliding around. It's also super easy to keep clean.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Count me in on the disorganized mess! Arco SE seems to stay on my bedroom table with my poodle comb. Brushes are on top of a bookcase, along with my Warren London hydrating butter. Shampoos and conditioners and dog toys have found a home in a crate that is on top of another bookcase on top of 2 slide out bins which have meds (heartworm, Bravecto, etc.) in one drawer and treats in another. A bin by my desk has bully sticks and other chews. Somehow my husband ended up keeping up with the Oster A5 and assorted blades. I live in a very small house and there never seems to be enough room. I'd love to get organized better but have got to say, even in this disorganized way, it seems to work for me.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Scarlet said:


> I have quite a few things in my grooming arsenal, and seemingly getting a new spray/brush/shampoo daily now that we're dealing with this coat change... so I have one of these 7-drawer storage carts for my grooming items: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ISOM918
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scarlet, wow, you have quite a set up and I appreciate the details of how you use it. I really love that storage shelves on wheels. Do you think it's easy to tip over and fall, or is it pretty stable? I like the idea that I could leave the clippers, combs etc. on the top of those drawers rather than on the table. I also like that attachment on the arm to hold scissors etc. very handy.

I'm bathing Babykins in a bathroom, so I'm keeping her shampoo and conditioners in the linen closet in that bathroom - so every thing is close at hand.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Skylar said:


> I like the idea that I could leave the clippers, combs etc. on the top of those drawers rather than on the table.


have you thought about putting a hook under your table? 
Like this








My clippers are always hung on my table for easy reach, not my bravura style as they don't have a place to be hung from but most of the corded clippers do


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Galofpink, thanks. I do think I should keep the comb and brush together and easy to tote around to where I want to use them when I don’t have her on the table.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

Skylar said:


> Scarlet, wow, you have quite a set up and I appreciate the details of how you use it. I really love that storage shelves on wheels. Do you think it's easy to tip over and fall, or is it pretty stable? I like the idea that I could leave the clippers, combs etc. on the top of those drawers rather than on the table. I also like that attachment on the arm to hold scissors etc. very handy.
> 
> I'm bathing Babykins in a bathroom, so I'm keeping her shampoo and conditioners in the linen closet in that bathroom - so every thing is close at hand.


I'm big on being organized... and it certainly comes in handy with all the dog grooming supplies I'm constantly needing on hand these days! 

The storage shelves are GREAT! I haven't noticed any issues at all with tipping of the unit. Of course mine is on concrete (garage floor), and it does have quite a few heavy bottles in those lower compartments... but even when it was empty, I don't remember it feeling like it could tip over. 

You may want to browse its Amazon reviews before you decide whether it'll work for you... but I'd definitely recommend it, especially for the price and storage space. 

Keep forgetting to take a picture of the setup, try again tomorrow!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

twyla said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HSNJR0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I got this to put my stuff in, the everyday stuff goes in a small plastic bin


twyla when I first looked at this, I thought it was just a simple large plastic crate with a handle, but I googled it and I realize it 's like a tool box - right?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Johanna said:


> I keep a set of grooming tools in a tote that I made for that purpose on top of the grooming table in the house. The force dryer and the nail grinder are on the rack under the grooming table.
> 
> In the shop I have an aluminum D-Flight tack box and a large, very old, grooming table that I made in the 1970s. I clip and scissor in the shop, never in the house.


I googled the D-Flite tack box - it looks very professional, but it's a little pricey and perhaps more than I need as a home groomer. D-Flite, now manufactured by Chris Christensen Systems I'm impressed you made your own grooming table.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Asta's Mom, you sound like me - but I decided that it would help to have everything in one place- in the place where I will use it. I also know that if you drop the bravura clippers you can easily break the blade (my groomer did) so I also want things to be handy when I'm using them and have a safe place to keep them both in use and in storage.

Dancer920, I love the idea of those metal tool chests - they are on wheels and have a neat industrial look - well duh, they are industrial. I think if I can buy on that suits my needs at a reasonable price, then this might be the answer. I love the plastic drawers but the metal would be more stable.

Mysticrealm, I had thought of hanging hooks, but my table is the kind that folds - so if I want to put it away to hide it when guests come over, hooks would cause a problem. I would also love that hydraulic table - haha, but I'll have to stick with my ebay folding table. I am very envious of your set up for bathing Asher - it just looks so functional.

And Scarlet, thanks for the feed back on the plastic drawers - I did check on Amazon and they have a very impressive rating. I'm learning towards buying this at least to get started. It just looks so handy as well as giving me a place to keep the tools I'm working with.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Skylar, a grooming table is not all that hard to make. At the time (and probably still), it was much cheaper to make than to buy. At the time I was showing multiple standard poodles, so I needed multiple large tables.

You need a pair of folding legs - from Amazon or Harbor Freight, a 2' X 3' piece of 3/4" plywood from any big box store, fine-ribbed rubber matting (Home Depot), and aluminum edging. Round off the corners of the plywood with a jigsaw and sand them smooth. Cut the matting to fit the plywood exactly, then glue it to the plywood with contact cement. Attach the legs. Attach the aluminum edging with screws, not nails. Voila! A grooming table - not terribly pretty, but very cheap!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Johanna, that is still impressive, even if you can buy some components ready made.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Just a follow up to let everyone know what I did as far as organizing my area after reading all the posts.

I bought the set of drawers that Scarlet has -https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ISOM918?tag=vs-pets-convert-amazon-20 They were pretty cheap, but for the money actually really nice and stable. When I took it out of the box I thought - wow so many drawers I'll probably have empty ones................until I started to load everything in and realized I have a ton of stuff. I love that I can keep one clipper with all it's accessories and blades in one drawer and the trimmers with it's stuff in another drawer. 

Because I was able to get all the tools and accessories into the drawers, it freed up the shelf on my grooming table - so now there's room to store the high velocity dryer.

I love that I have everything in one place, tools organized in a way that makes sense and I even merged in the cat grooming tools too.

Thanks for sharing what you did - it really helped me.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I keep my brushes in a makeup trunk I no longer use. It works well because it is all in one place. From nail clippers to flea combs to dematters. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

Skylar said:


> Just a follow up to let everyone know what I did as far as organizing my area after reading all the posts.
> 
> I bought the set of drawers that Scarlet has -https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ISOM918?tag=vs-pets-convert-amazon-20 They were pretty cheap, but for the money actually really nice and stable. When I took it out of the box I thought - wow so many drawers I'll probably have empty ones................until I started to load everything in and realized I have a ton of stuff. I love that I can keep one clipper with all it's accessories and blades in one drawer and the trimmers with it's stuff in another drawer.
> 
> ...


You're so welcome! I'm glad it worked out for you! I remember being pleasantly surprised by it when I first opened it, too; for the price, it really is quite a bit of storage space.


----------

